# Golden D (John Deere)



## Unstyled 34 JD (Jul 2, 2004)

I have this picture I would like to share with all the JD fans here. This is a John Deere. "Golden D"... Made only 1 and this is a picture of it!

Thought You all might like to see this one.... 

<img src=http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h197/DJ-pictures/gold37_lg.jpg>


----------

